

My first game as an indie developer What do you think? - andumorie
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/freaking-shapes/id905326564?ls=1&mt=8

======
andumorie
Also available on Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codemyworl...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codemyworld.freakingshapes)

